# Quickest Turn around



## Tim s (Aug 28, 2022)

So I picked up this 63 Deluxe American at the Kutztown swap and I finished it today.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 28, 2022)

Those don't get much nicer than that one!  👍 Is that the piece you were trying to locate a fender light for?


----------



## Tim s (Aug 28, 2022)

Yes Gary it is and I figure there might be a nice one at Trexlertown or a member might have one to sell. Tim


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

Post in wanted ads and someone will chime in with one soon…


----------

